# BenQ XL2420T Helligkeitsproblem



## aznsteil (19. Februar 2013)

Hallo Jungs!

Ich besitzte zwei identische Monitore, eines ist ein Monat alt, der andere ist etwa ein Jahr alt. Es handelt sich hier um das Modell XL2420T von BenQ. Obwohl ich beide Geräte auf Werkeinstellungen zurücksetzt habe, beziehungsweise gleiche Einstellungen verwende, ist der neuere Monitor, heller und hat kontrastreichere Farben. Dem alten Monitor habe ich weder schlecht behandelt, noch physischen Schaden zugefügt.

Wie kann das sein, und viel wichtiger, wie löse ich dieses Problem?


----------



## aznsteil (20. Februar 2013)

Hat keiner eine antwort?


----------



## Superwip (21. Februar 2013)

Serienstreuung.

Ist der Unterschied wirklich erheblich? Versuch noch etwas mit den Einstellungen herumzuspielen; kannst du die Monitore so aneinander angleichen?


----------



## Core #1 (21. Februar 2013)

Wenn nichts hilft, mal einen neuen bestellen, die Serienstreuung war beim Vorgänger schon ordentlich.
Deshalb hatte ich insgesamt an die 4-5 XL2410T da...


----------



## aznsteil (21. Februar 2013)

Ja, leider ist der Unterschied schon erheblich, was ich nicht gedacht hätte. Die Erklärung mit der Serienstreuung macht Sinn. Was mir aufgefallen ist, das der alte BenQ den Helligkeits- und Kontraststatus des neuen locker hinbekommen würde, wenn man ein bisschen mit den Einstellungen rumspielt. Jedoch sind bei Standarteinstellungen die Unterschiede sehr hoch. Und beispielsweise wähle ich Profil XY bei beiden Monitoren, beim Neuren kann man dann beispielsweise noch die "Farbtemperatur" einstellen, während dem alten diese Option verwehrt wird (Graue Schrift und nicht anwählbar), obwohl ich im gleichen Profil bin. Hier ein Bild, um zu verdeutlichen was ich meine:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Core #1 (21. Februar 2013)

Dann hat der wohl eine neuere Firmware.
Das muss auch irgendwie festzustellen sein, ich glaube Menütaste und AN/AUS Taste zusammendrücken (eventuell 2 mal falls er beim ersten mal ausgeht), so war es beim XL2410T.

Beim 2410T waren die Standardeinstellungen auf jeden Fall ein Graus! Gibt es da beim Nachfolger Besserung?
Wenn es dich nicht stört, dann lass es doch so, also den alten so einstellen, dass er an die Bildquali des neuen rankommt. 

Dazu am Besten das Bild im Treiber klonen so das beide TFTs das Gleiche darstellen.
Dann mal das Tool von EIZO probieren und anhand des von mir angefügten Bildes die TFTs gleichwertig einstellen. Viel Erfolg!


----------



## aznsteil (23. Februar 2013)

Ich habe leider keinen Anhaltspunkt ob eine andere Firmware bei den Monitoren installiert ist. Die von Core #1 genannte Tastenkombination hat bei diesem Modell leider nicht gewirkt. Hat jemand anderes einen Weg für die Lösung des Problems?


----------



## AllTernative (24. Februar 2013)

Notfalls musst du halt dann von Hand bisschen rumspielen ums wieder auf ein Level zu bringen. 
Es sei denn du fährst auf 100% Helligkeit, kann ich mir aber nicht vorstellen. Bin selbst bei 36 und ist schon sehr hell.


----------



## Superwip (24. Februar 2013)

Es kann sich prinzipiell auch um Alterungserscheinungen der Hintergrundbeleuchtung bzw. ihrer Stromversorgung handeln auch wenn das nach so kurzer Zeit schon ein Armutszeugniss wäre.


----------



## Lowmotion (24. Februar 2013)

Im Prinzip brauchst du also ein altes Gerät oder zwei neue Geräte.


----------



## aznsteil (24. Februar 2013)

Vielen Dank für die zahlreichen Antworten Leute! 


Alterserscheinung der Helligkeitsbeleuchtung
Serienstreuung
Verschiedene Firmware

Für mich sind das plausible Gründe, ob sie der Wahrheit entsprechen ist für mich als Laie nicht einzuschätzen. Wer weiß, vielleicht sind beide Geräte in einem Jahr dann auf dem gleichen Stand der Helligkeit


----------



## Superwip (24. Februar 2013)

Die Firmware sollte sich überprüfen lassen; im OSD müsste es eine Option geben die die Version anzeigt


----------



## aznsteil (24. Februar 2013)

Beim überfliegen letztens habe ich es leider nicht gefunden, kann mich heute abend, wenn ich zu Hause bin mich natürlich näher damit befassen.


----------

